# Have You Had A Problem With The El Grande, Camdridge or Churchill Kit??



## Randy_ (Aug 21, 2008)

Matt has a thread going asking for folks to sign an electronic petition to be submitted to Berea asking them to fix a perceived problem with these kits. There have been a number of reports about the plastic coupler breaking. I would like to get a feel (if that is possible) for how much of a problem this really is. If you have made some of these kits, I would like to hear about your experiences with failure rates. If you have made only a few of these kits, then your calculated failure rates may be somewhat misleading so lets ask folks to vote only if you have made 10 or more kits. For those who have only made a small number of kits, we would still be interested any comments you might care to submit.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 21, 2008)

I chose the last option because I've not had one in either style fail. Of course, I've made less just than 20 of each, so...


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 21, 2008)

Randy,


Good idea on the poll, but the problem has been solved so long as you buy the ones with metal couplers. For me the issue is done and over.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 21, 2008)

Glad it is fixed.


----------



## wicook (Aug 21, 2008)

I chose "I don't know exactly" because I've only made one...and it failed exactly as described in recent threads. After a few weeks, the coupler threads broke. I CA'd the puppy and haven't had it break a second time...yet. That's 100% so far.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 21, 2008)

redfishsc said:


> Randy,Good idea on the poll, but the problem has been solved so long as you buy the ones with metal couplers. For me the issue is done and over.


 
Matt: Please take a look at my comments in the "PETITION" thread. It is not clear to me that the problem is solved; but maybe I am just missing something??


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry Randy, I probably didn't articulate well. I apparently was excited enough that I assumed every human on the planet got the same email I did, my bad. 

I responded in the other thread the answer, but just for clarification for others, you can get the Churchill with the metal coupler from Anthony at Penworks (along with some other very cool kits and his sweet golden fountain pen nibs, I've used them and recommend them). 

You can also get the Churchill, El Grande, AND Cambridge with the metal coupler from www.beartoothwoods.com --- from Ernie. He said that every kit will actually have BOTH the metal and plastic coupler included for now.

Ernies kits are apparently made by Berea. I don't recall who made the kits for Anthony, but if he's selling it, you can bet it's quality also. 



So far as I've seen these are the only two companies that carry this variation, but I would not be surprised at all to see the other resellers anti-up on this one.


----------



## tbroye (Aug 21, 2008)

I bought  3 SS Churchill kits from some one at IAP.  I turned one and gave to BIL, it snaped with in a week, Have not built the other two waiting to see if there will be a fix.  I guess there is will, Brea sell the new couple spereately?


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 22, 2008)

tbroye said:


> .....to see if there will be a fix. I guess there is will, Brea sell the new couple spereately?


 
Interesting question and one that only Berea will be able to answer.  If they were really on top of CS they would offer free replacements to anyone who requesrted them; but I doubt that will happen.
 
Why don't you call or email them and see what they have to say.  It will give us another clue about their commitment to providing quality products and customer service.

Someone might also want to give Ernie a call and see what he has to say.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 22, 2008)

tbroye said:


> I bought  3 SS Churchill kits from some one at IAP.  I turned one and gave to BIL, it snaped with in a week, Have not built the other two waiting to see if there will be a fix.  I guess there is will, Brea sell the new couple spereately?




I'd call whoever I bough them from and tell them the issue. If they do not carry, nor plan to carry, the ones with the metal couplers, kindly suggest that you'll have to shop somewhere else for something that doesn't break. It's honest, and (if it were me) true.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 22, 2008)

By the way Randy, I have not actually voted in the poll because you stipulated "10" or more. 

I literally have made ONE Churchill and ONE El Grande. Now I'm sure some will criticize me for taking a hard stance on this issue after only making two of these pens, but BOTH of them broke (100% fail rate). That's when I checked here and found a platoon of others who had the same trouble. That was going to be the last time I got burned by the issue.

My philosophy: Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. I fully intended to make these GREAT pens once this issue was solved, and I'm glad it seems to be!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 7, 2008)

tbroye said:


> I bought  3 SS Churchill kits from some one at IAP.  I turned one and gave to BIL, it snaped with in a week, Have not built the other two waiting to see if there will be a fix.  I guess there is will, Brea sell the new couple spereately?



I dont order from berea any more for the CS reasons. I had several problems with the ElGrande/Churchill coupler failing. I have contacted them on several occasions and feel like my integrity is being questioned. If they only saw my parts bin from open kits that I had to use other parts from, OMG! Thats not taking into account the ones I screwed up on. I hesitate to ask for more assistance, so I just stopped ordering from them.  If anyone needs Elgrande/ Churchill parts, let me know.


----------

